
Show HN: Moon – a tiny 6kb Javascript library inspired by Vue.js - kbr
http://moonjs.ga
======
ng12
Are these types of frameworks basically just performant Marionette+Backbone? I
always struggle to find a difference.

~~~
kbr
Moon is faster, only 6kb, has a more powerful templating engine, and a much
simpler API. On the other hand, Marionette is a MVC library, and has more
functionality.

Moon is just a view library, the other parts can be added in with moon-router
[1] and moon-ssr [2].

[1] [https://github.com/KingPixil/moon-
router](https://github.com/KingPixil/moon-router)

[2] [https://github.com/KingPixil/moon-ssr](https://github.com/KingPixil/moon-
ssr)

------
elnygren
I had a very quick glance but it seems that RE:DOM is smaller, better
documented and more mature (but probably otherwise similar).
[https://redom.js.org](https://redom.js.org)

~~~
kbr
Yes, but Moon's goal is to have syntax similar to Vue's, and as a result,
requires an HTML template compiler, Javascript expression compiler, directive
compiler, and different component logic.

RE:DOM doesn't have any of these, but only has a virtual DOM engine (which
Moon has as well).

------
BoorishBears
Demo doesn't work on my iPhone 6 on iOS 10, I just get the template string

~~~
shakna
I wonder what Safari's problem is?

It works just as well as Vue on my Android in Firefox, Chrome and even the
Android Browser.

~~~
noir_lord
> I wonder what Safari's problem is?

I wonder that a lot about Safari, particularly mobile Safari.

